# SUCCESS #2!!!!!!!!!!



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have tried for months to breed my Budwing mantids. I have four females, and I have gone through four males trying to get them bred. No male was even remotely interested. A few weeks ago I put out an ad saying I needed another male P. affinis and @Bentis generously gave me his male, Jorge. Jorge was the first male affinis to get the job done for me!! Fertile ooths on the way!!



Thank you so much, @Bentis!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

He was connected for about 45 minutes. He is still mounted but disconnected. I hope 45 mins was enough time!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

He connected again. I hope he does his job!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 12, 2019)

Awesome. Save some nymphs for this guy.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats!! See now I can ask you for tips  :lol:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Awesome. Save some nymphs for this guy.


I totally will if you want some! Budwing ooths hatch a ton of nymphs!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> Congrats!! See now I can ask you for tips  :lol:


Yes, I guess you can now! :lol: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Bentis (Apr 12, 2019)

He's successful because he has a name and that makes him want to pass down his genes.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

Bentis said:


> He's successful because he has a name and that makes him want to pass down his genes.


Lol :lol: 

And maybe because you took such good care of him!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 17, 2019)

Gratz on the mating. I hope your female will give you a lots of ooths.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks! She hasn't laid yet, but I'm expecting one soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 20, 2019)

Gratz! that is exciting you got them to mate successfully.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 20, 2019)

Mystymantis said:


> Gratz! that is exciting you got them to mate successfully.


Thanks! I'm planning to mate another female today, once she finishes her roach.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 20, 2019)

Jorge has done it again! Female #2 is being mated as I type. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 20, 2019)

Super cool!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 20, 2019)

Ya, but boring just sitting and watching them... Want to make sure Jorge lives to mate another day! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 20, 2019)

Seven hours later... They disconnected and Jorge walked into my hand and then flew a few feet to keep himself safe. He landed right in front of the female, so he wasn't as safe as he thought, but she was full fed and I scooped him out before any harm was done. 

2 fertile females so far and Jorge has lived to mate another day! (2 gals left, although I don't want to be overrun with nymphs so I don't know if I'll breed them.)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 15, 2019)

First ooth today!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 15, 2019)

Congratz!!!! Breed them all and sell some of the ooth


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 15, 2019)

Thanks!!

The male is on his way out, sadly. He fertilized two females for sure and possibly one other. The two good connections were over 7 hours, but the one I'm not sure about lasted only ten minutes. I'm not giving up on that female because I have heard of mantids being fertilized with only a few minutes of connection.   

Problem is, I mixed up the maybe mated girl with the remaining unmated female and I don't remember which one was bred! I'll just have to incubate both females' ooths.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Viking (May 15, 2019)

Give him a few days to rest. Remember is both mature and experienced. That is my excuse for many things.

I might want some nymphs too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 15, 2019)

The male refuses to eat and is slowing down. He has flies in his cage but his abdomen is paper thin and he won't eat or drink much.

I'll let you know as soon as I have nymphs to sell. Anyone else reading this thread, if you would like to be put on a wait list for nymphs, let me know! No commitment required. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Viking (May 15, 2019)

The days are numbered. I hope he will last but realize this is probably whistling in the dark.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 15, 2019)

Viking said:


> The days are numbered. I hope he will last but realize this is probably whistling in the dark.


I know. I'm not devastated at his death because he did his job. I didn't want to fertilize all of my females anyway. 3/4 is fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 17, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> First ooth today!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Gratz on the ooth



MantisGirl13 said:


> The male is on his way out, sadly.


Sad to hear that, but he will live on in his childeren.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2019)

Second ooth today, from the other female.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 19, 2019)

Exciting   how long do they normally take to hatch and what conditions do they need?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Exciting   how long do they normally take to hatch and what conditions do they need?


I believe they take about a month to hatch. They are fine at room temp, no specific humidity, but not higher than 60%. They grow fairly fast and they are aggressive to prey. They will eat nearly anything the right size. They are very handleable and friendly.

-MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 16, 2019)

Looks like a success! Three nymphs and counting!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Eight nymphs so far. Slow hatch, but I have another ooth due to hatch any day now too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2019)

Second ooth is hatching. Six so far. The first ooth only hatched eight.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 25, 2019)

Gratz on the hatch  How are your little babies doing?

How many nymphs can an Ghost ooth give?

I am still waiting for my girls to lay their ooths


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 26, 2019)

Babies are doing well! I didn't get large hatches, but that's ok. A ghost ooth usually hatches around 30-40 nymphs.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks. I am still waiting for my female ghost to lay her ooth. I am not sure she is mated since I have never seen her connecting with the male. Yesterday she ate a big chunk of grasshopper


----------



## ausar318 (Jun 28, 2019)

I had 3 females and 3 males in the same tank, but I only saw one pair actually connect. Many weeks and 15+ ooths later (!), I have already had at least one ooth from each female hatch in the past week or so (small hatches, only about 6 from each)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 28, 2019)

ausar318 said:


> I had 3 females and 3 males in the same tank, but I only saw one pair actually connect. Many weeks and 15+ ooths later (!), I have already had at least one ooth from each female hatch in the past week or so (small hatches, only about 6 from each)


Congrats! They first ooth or two won't yield as many nymphs as the subsequent ones. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ausar318 (Jun 28, 2019)

That’s what I thought! Either way, I’m going to have a TON of nymphs!


----------

